# Products in Dusseldorf, Germany?



## BDJ

I need some help.
I'm on my trip to Dusseldorf at the moment, and I can't find a good shop with car care products to buy.
The only thing I managed to find 'till today are Nigrin and Sonax products.
Can't find Meguiars and/or Menzerna products. I wanted to buy some of the equipment, brushes and other stuff, and I desperate need to find good clay set.

Can someone help me, and throw me adress of some specialized shop?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Avanti

The Nigrin range look remarkably like the Einzsett branding

Nigrin

The Sonax stuff is good too :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider

I could tell you a fantastic shop in cologne. They sell 3M, Menzerna, Dodo, Einszett, Meguiars.....
Let me know if you want the address !


----------



## BDJ

Yes, please.
Looks like I'll need to go to Cologne.
I tryed to find something local, but without any luck.

I know that Meguiar's dealership is in Cologne, but I tought that there must be something in Düsseldorf!


----------



## Ghostrider

Here you go:
www.carparts-koeln.de
Vietorstrasse 87
51104 Cologne


----------

